# Some days are just not your day..



## jwmay (Jan 8, 2022)

All I wanted to do was to put a 1/4" square on the end of this 5/8" drill rod. One broken carbide endmill later....I go inside. Numbers, numbers, dancing in my head!!! Today is not my day. Lol


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 8, 2022)

I hate it when that happens .


----------



## jwmay (Jan 8, 2022)

Redemption! Kinda.


----------



## Ken226 (Jan 9, 2022)

Looks like full-blown redemption to me.  Fine looking work!


----------



## jwmay (Jan 9, 2022)

Thanks! I should take a picture of the first chuck wrench I ever made. I had to use it yesterday and I quickly realized I've made some definite skill improvements since then.


----------



## Made in USA (Mar 14, 2022)

jwmay said:


> All I wanted to do was to put a 1/4" square on the end of this 5/8" drill rod. One broken carbide endmill later....I go inside. Numbers, numbers, dancing in my head!!! Today is not my day. Lol


They say, "we learn from our mistakes"! I must be the most educated man on earth!


----------



## savarin (Mar 14, 2022)

Perfect save.
My bad memory saved me yesterday.
Using a small centre drill in the end of some precision ground 8mm stainless rod when the end broke off.
No worries, got a small carbide router bit so a quick drill out.
Nope, went off sideways, damn, this rod is the exact length I need and I have no more, I'm stuffed.
Wait, I was supposed to be cutting this rod to size not drilling yet, saved, cut off the 12mm spare and started again.
Sometimes a **** poor memory is a life saver.


----------



## jwmay (Apr 26, 2022)

Yesterday was again, not my day. Blade guard with riving knife is on order.  I had a good 20 year run, but it's time to be smarter evidently. I'll say my luck hasn't run out yet, because I walked away with all my fingers. But the saw is out of commission until the safety gear is attached. The red hand I drew would have been on the opposite face of the board of course, but my goodness that was the scariest (and fastest) thing that's ever happened with a power tool.


----------



## Winegrower (Apr 27, 2022)

I too had to leave the shop in humiliation today.   I was making what I think will be a handy lathe tool tray and needed two L shaped aluminum pieces.   I made one just the way I wanted, and milled the next block to exact height and width, and I mean exact, I’m trying to get better at precision.   Then, because I am still inordinately pleased over my new vertical bandsaw, used it to cut out the excess to form the L shape.   I was cutting away, admiring the speed and accuracy of the cut, and completely cut off the leg of the L.   Argggh, time to quit.


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 27, 2022)

jwmay said:


> Yesterday was again, not my day. Blade guard with riving knife is on order.  I had a good 20 year run, but it's time to be smarter evidently. I'll say my luck hasn't run out yet, because I walked away with all my fingers. But the saw is out of commission until the safety gear is attached. The red hand I drew would have been on the opposite face of the board of course, but my goodness that was the scariest (and fastest) thing that's ever happened with a power tool.


I had exactly the same experience with my Unisaw. Came away unscathed thank goodness but bought a Sharkguard the next day.


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 27, 2022)

jwmay said:


> Yesterday was again, not my day. Blade guard with riving knife is on order.  I had a good 20 year run, but it's time to be smarter evidently. I'll say my luck hasn't run out yet, because I walked away with all my fingers. But the saw is out of commission until the safety gear is attached. The red hand I drew would have been on the opposite face of the board of course, but my goodness that was the scariest (and fastest) thing that's ever happened with a power tool.


been there a few times.  It can do some serious damage.
I don't use a guard. I just find it too difficult to set my lines.  I do use a splitter.

But even that didn't help once. My son was home from school and wanted to make something to bring back.
I was helping, but letting him do the work. All of a sudden he was having problems ripping something.  I shut down the saw.
I started it back up after taking over only to find it was binding again.  What I didn't know was that he moved the fence with the lock engaged. He had forced it and done some damage to the mechanism. We bent a forrest woodworker blade and had a fence part to replace.  That day it could have been and a person to repair or bury.  we lucked out on that one.

BTW a leather apron is always a great idea. While it won't prevent you from getting speared, it can try. it also blunts any flying objects.
And if you ever feel it grabbing, I recommend holding it down tight and not letting it go...


----------



## Parlo (Apr 27, 2022)

jwmay said:


> All I wanted to do was to put a 1/4" square on the end of this 5/8" drill rod. One broken carbide endmill later....I go inside. Numbers, numbers, dancing in my head!!! Today is not my day. Lol


Try this - a complete square on the end of a rod without moving the part, in one minute.


----------



## jwmay (Apr 27, 2022)

Parlo said:


> - a complete square on the end of a rod without moving the part, in one minute.


I'd have to brush up on my G code, but after that, it's just loading the part and turning on the camera. Lol


----------



## jwmay (Apr 27, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> a leather apron is always a great idea.


That was the second question my wife asked.~"Why no apron?" 
I have reservations about the guard myself. But I'm going to exhaust all efforts at using it. Losing my fingers would significantly affect my ability to earn income. And I've hopefully got a lot of that left to earn. Lol


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 27, 2022)

jwmay said:


> That was the second question my wife asked.~"Why no apron?"
> I have reservations about the guard myself. But I'm going to exhaust all efforts at using it. Losing my fingers would significantly affect my ability to earn income. And I've hopefully got a lot of that left to earn. Lol


I've wanted a Saw Stop for a long time. I would get the 3hp industrial. The wife keeps putting the kibash on that. I figure my fingers are worth it.

The guard may not help as much as the riving knife. I think a riving knife that stays with the blade is a worthwhile improvement.
I bought my son a BT3000 Ryobi off craigslist. it has a sliding table and a riving knife.


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 27, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> I've wanted a Saw Stop for a long time. I would get the 3hp industrial. The wife keeps putting the kibash on that. I figure my fingers are worth it.
> 
> The guard may not help as much as the riving knife. I think a riving knife that stays with the blade is a worthwhile improvement.
> I bought my son a BT3000 Ryobi off craigslist. it has a sliding table and a riving knife.


I'm very pleased with the Sharkguard I added to my Unisaw. Granted it doesn't have a riving knife that moves with the blade but it's a far sight better than no knife.


----------



## jwmay (Apr 27, 2022)

I don't see a Sawstop in my future. I actually think my wife would allow it without question, but I guess I'm just too cheap? Idk. It seems like a no brainer really. I don't have a good reason.


----------



## rabler (Apr 27, 2022)

I'm  a fan of a riving knife.  Have one on my current saw, acquired 3-4 years ago.  When I was a teen, my father was using a unisaw and had it throw a 24"x24" piece of black walnut 15 feet across the shop and through a piece of pegboard.  It brushed his side on the way, left a permanent scar on him, and left me with a whole new respect for table saws.  I've owned one or another since I was 24ish.  But they are definitely something to respect.


----------

